# My meth install...Finally :-P



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

After having my kit for a few months, I will finally be installing everything this weekend. I have a 180cc nozzle and a 150psi pump, which should put my nozzle size around 2.8gph. My kit is a used trunkmount from coolingmist with a shur-flo pump, vai-cool controller, and 1.5g reservoir. Since I bought it used I didn't get the mounting hardware for the reservoir, but it appears to be just bungee chords. I bought just some cheap chords I'll try using, and will be hooking them to some eyelets I will mount to the spare tire cover in the trunk. I like the setup of this kit, because I can unplug the controller and the pump line and remove/hide everything but the hooks sticking through the carpet. This way if I need to maximize trunk space I can remove the kit with no problems.

For mounting the nozzle, I went with a pre-TB setup. I found a piece of PVC that was 2" OD and tapped it for my nozzle. It was about 2.5" long and fits perfectly inside the stock TB hose (little snug, but that's what you want ). I mounted the nozzle right after the stock intercooler. This puts my nozzle about 12" before the TB, which I'm hoping will give me plenty of time for atomization and no TB troubles. The controller mounts to reservoir, and so does the pump, so mounting this thing will be a breeze. Wiring wont be hard either; I plan on grounding the unit in the trunk, so all I have to run are the ignition wire and the 5v sensor wire (will be using MAF).

Onto the pictures! 

Nozzle mounted in PVC:









Nozzle & PVC in TB hose:

















Reservoir/Controller/Pump:

















Full kit:


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kit is in; Haven't had time to adjust the on/max settings yet but everything's wired in and plumbed up. Just need to get out and drive it now, but I got a late start and didn't have the time today. Hopefully I'll get it dialed in good tomorrow


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

One thing I have found with the Coolingmist trunkmount tank is that it isn't vented and can/will collapse in on itself a bit. Quite a bit, mine only holds ~ a gallon now ( 1.5gal uncollapsed).


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Prof315 said:


> One thing I have found with the Coolingmist trunkmount tank is that it isn't vented and can/will collapse in on itself a bit. Quite a bit, mine only holds ~ a gallon now ( 1.5gal uncollapsed).


Ive heard of that happening too. But, the previous owner drilled a small hole in the cap so I'm hoping that helps

The main worry I have is my hose holding up under boost. Its seen a little over 10psi in the driveway with no issues though


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Any tips on getting this thing to prime? I've ran it for a few minutes but can't seem to get any fluid out of it. Do I need to take off the check valve (right on the pump outlet) in order to prime it?


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pulled the check valve off and it had a piece of Teflon tape stuck in it. Cleaned it out, retapped the threads and now the system is working


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Think I have a slight boost leak now. Probably from.the cheapo hose clamps and maybe the.nozzle that I didn't put any sealant on


----------

